# Error:an internal application error has occured



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

Im getting an error message An internal application error has occured. Im running XP that is my system,I have tryed reinstalling it. and nothing?? Help!!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

I am trying to run Widows media player. Sorry I didnt metion that before. 
Steve


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Can you give us the exact error message including any numbers that may show up. Thanks.


----------



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

that is it no numbers inclueded


----------



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

any more replies or is that it?


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Well, what would help me is if you get that error message when you start your computer, or when you open a program?


----------



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

what do you mean that is what i get every time i try to start it i get that same message.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Are you receiving the error, "An internal application error has occured", everytime you turn on your computer, or does that error occur when you try to open a program--after you already turned on your computer and logged in?


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

If it happens in the second scenario, what program are you trying to open?


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Look, if your going to want some help, I'm going to need some basic information from you. Just saying "An internal application error has occurred", will not do. Nor saying you have already tried reinstalling.. Reinstalling what? Windows XP?

By doing some searches on the web, I found a lot of sites that's been receiving the same error described above, but most of the errors applied for their Windows Media Player 9.0. It seems that the best solution is to use your System Restore back to a time before the upgrade. The link below describes how to do just that:

http://world.casio.com/qv/support/en/info/pl_wmp_win.html

Since it may not apply to you, you may want to install an older version like Media Player 8.0 on top off Media Player 9.0. I know some people who have Windows 98 been having luck, but not sure what would happen for Windows XP though.

Of course, since I don't know your exact action taken to lead to the problem, everything I just said may not apply to you because I'm only assuming the cause of your problem.


----------



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey, Thanks for your help! I am trying to tell you as much as I can about what is happing here. Yes that is the error mess. i am getting when I try to open it for anything, but when I just turn on the pc the error mess. does not automatically come up. Does that help ya?


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Since the error message is too broad, I couldn't find anything specific from Microsoft website. Here are some links that may help.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;316400

The link above is good to check if everything is seated correctly on your motherboard and not just the ram. If that didn't help, try reinstalling Windows XP again, but this time don't add any programs to the fresh installation instead download Windows Update. (By the way, format your hard drive before reinstalling Windows XP) Then add one program at a time and checking Windows Update for any new downloads. If you still get that error, then try reading this link. Again, none of these links has the exact error, but can help you get closer in solving the problem.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=317277


----------



## Steve2003 (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks for your help Bruce !

Steve


----------



## AlienFantasy (Aug 8, 2003)

*Hey,*

*I've been having the same problem as this dude and I think I can explain it a little better considering that this steve guy appears to be afraid to use the words Windows Media Player. What happened to me is whenever I reinstalled Windows XP Professional Edition SP1, my Windows Media Player Started acting strange. Every time I would try to open any audio or video it would say "An Internal Application Error Has Occurred" and then it would shut down (the media player that is) and I thought that it had something to do with the player itself. So I went to WMPlugins and downloaded Windows Media Player 9 Series and installed it in place of version 8 and whenever I tried to open any audio or video it wouldn't even open the media player. Instead it just popped up with the same message again. The only thing I can think of is that it might have something to do with the registry editor or something of that nature because the message box doesn't have any kind of details button or anything.* *So can you help?*


----------



## brandon123 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have gotten that error too! Could there be a virus involved? Also i even tried reinstalling and the error still comes up!


----------



## netsick (Sep 10, 2003)

For the internal application error has occurred message in WMP9 download from the below urls.

This will also fix any java problems you maybe having and also Norton Antivirus for some people.

Go here for Windows 98, Windows Millennium Edition, and Windows NT 4.0

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...F6-249C-4A72-BFCF-FC6AF26DC390&displaylang=en

and here for Windows XP / 2000

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...43-7e4b-4622-86eb-95a22b832caa&DisplayLang=en

this downloads Windows Script 5.6

Hope this helps.


----------



## wallacekorn (Sep 22, 2003)

People say Service Pack 1 in windows 2000 fixes the problem, it does only because it updates JavaScript(which is the true source of your problem). Update your JavaScript, or revert to an older one, and you'll be enjoying your media once again 

well... it worked for me anyways, a couple months ago


----------



## MI 99XPL (Sep 25, 2003)

Netsick, Thanks for the info. My WMP9 was doing the same thing. I tried the Script 5.6 link you had for XP and not only does my WMP9 now work, my search feature to find files also works again.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## sharkgal (Sep 30, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. I completely uninstalled Windows Media Player, then I went to Microsoft website and checked all recommended Critical Updates for my version of windows. I downloaded all of their suggestions (you can modify if you choose...I had quite a few). All took about 35 minutes. It reinstalled the Media Player and updated everything else. Works perfect now.


----------



## FritzSpectru (Oct 6, 2003)

This fix worked for me for the same problem :

I tried everything and this ended up being simple


Go the the Windows Media Player folder which 
is under Program Files.

Run setup_wm.exe


This fixed it !!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Moving to Windows forum.


----------



## immortalpain (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by netsick:_
> *For the internal application error has occurred message in WMP9 download from the below urls.
> 
> This will also fix any java problems you maybe having and also Norton Antivirus for some people.
> ...


I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU. Seriously. I've been having this error for months now and searching the internet until my face was blue for any sort of fix for it. My Nortons, Java, WMP and Search features had all ceased working and it was pissing me off. I am deffinately going to be spreading the word of this fix, because holy crap, a lot of people have been having issues with it. I am one happy camper now though, I was afraid I was just going to have to reinstall and start from scratch. You are truly a life saver and I love you to death. ;_____;


----------



## LinMoore (Nov 4, 2003)

I didn't have any problem with my Media Player until I did the automatic update thing microsoft provides with xp. Now, every time I try to play an audio file, I get the same error message you all are talking about. I read this help thing about downloading windows script 5.6 and so I did it, but it didn't seem to change anything at all. Should I have uninstalled my media player first? I somehow think this whole thing is related to the automatic update thing...


----------



## pcgoddess (Nov 5, 2003)

Seems to me this site should be called Tech Support Goddess

You should find you fix (which took me all of five minutes) at the following microsoft link

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...43-7e4b-4622-86eb-95a22b832caa&DisplayLang=en

The Microsoft file you're looking for is called scripten.exe

Let me know if this doesn't resolve your issue. If you had to rebuild your machine or try to uninstall/reinstall WMP...SHAME ON YOU BRUCE!

Yours Truly,

PCGODDESS


----------



## LinMoore (Nov 4, 2003)

As I mentioned, I already tried going to that link and downloading that fix (which didn't work). Since I last posted, I have learned that Media Player 9 can not be uninstalled, that to get rid of it, you have to do a system restore. (If you do 'uninstall' it, you risk deleting (shared) files that will render other programs useless. All of this is because of the deep integration of the Media Player into the XP architecture. Anybody hear anything about this? Is this true? Before I had any problem, I never thought to check which version of Media Player I was running, and now that I can't access the program, I have no way of knowing if, in fact, it was Media Player 9 or a previous version...

By the way....who is Bruce?


----------



## cybrguy (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm getting this script error when opening a contact in Outlook 2000, refrencing line:10. Might doing this scripting update (v5.6) fix this as well?


----------



## cybrguy (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry, forgot to mention that this is on a XP Pro machine...


----------



## pcgoddess (Nov 5, 2003)

When was the last time you ran Windows Update? There were two fixes for Media Player listed yesterday. Also, look at recommended updates which are for specific Microsoft problems.


----------



## LinMoore (Nov 4, 2003)

Wish I could tell you all how it happened, but I have no idea why my Media Player suddenly appeared, feeling fine and working great. I can't think of anything I did, except decide I didn't need it anyway and started using a different program for all my media needs. Maybe I called its bluff or something. Anyway, it works now! I'll give it another chance, I guess.


----------



## Jonnie A (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks PCGoddess for the windows script 5.6 download tip. 

I thought it was worth posting a message that not only did it cure problems with a recently downloaded Windows media player 9, but also fixed both my search utility and my system restore function.

Thanks again


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 26, 2004)

I am also having the same problem. I had a problem that caused me to do a last-known good to get the machine to boot, and it lost my profile, and after that, every time I try to launch media player 9, either directly, or via a linked extension type, I get the error, and after that, clicking on the desktop icons dont work at all. I can ctrl-alt-delete to get to the task manager, then kill explorer, and restart explorer, and it's OK again, but still can't access media files.

I have installed the recommended scripting engine, as well as reinstalled WMP9, with no change. Am up to date on ALL windowsUpdates.

My search functions and Outlook still work fine (upgraded to Office Pro 2003 from XP after the crash, if that may have something to do with it)

Oh yeah.. This is all on XP Pro, SP1...

-Steve


----------

